# Copying desktop files from command prompt ?



## mike2010 (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got a hard-drive that's giving an imminent failure warning. I could only boot up to the windows login screen...and after I enter my password it goes to a black screen and doesn't get any further. 

I had the warnings for months...so already had a headstart on the back-up process.. everything else is backed up except what I had on the Desktop and in the Sticky Notes. 

I've got the Windows 7 installation disk in there now....and booted into the command prompt at X: 

my desktop is at 

c:/Users/mydumbusername/Desktop/

could I have a command to run from the X: prompt to backup everything only from the desktop ? I guess i'll have to stick in a USB or something as well ? 

So yea, just whats on the desktop...but i've also got some passwords in the Sticky Notes as well. (desktop) not sure if backing up the desktop , gets what's in the sticky notes as well ? If I could just 'read' whatevers in the Sticky Notes that'll be adequate and I wouldn't need to back that up....just the desktop stuff. 

any help would be awesome.

thanks


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

First, lets try to get to the desktop through safe mode, By startup, press F8 a couple of times, than sellect safemode with networking, or just safe mode.

If this works, I think you have some sort of virus on your computer which is keeping you from accessing your desktop.


----------



## mike2010 (Mar 18, 2007)

thx, but didn't answer my question at all.. 

i'm just looking for a specific command to run at command prompt from X:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Use XCOPY.


----------



## mike2010 (Mar 18, 2007)

thx, but doesn't say if any of those xcopy commands work with windows 7 or not. 

since my desktop is at 

c:/Users/mydumbusername/Desktop/

can I get an example of what command exactly to use if my usb drive was at drive F: ?

once again...i'm trying to copy desktop files only to the usb device at F: 

thx much


----------



## mike2010 (Mar 18, 2007)

MPR, thx bro...after several attempts at trying everything else including windows backup n restore...xcopy was the only thing that was successfully able to get this done. 

didn't even know about xcopy beforehand...

After I was in the correct directory using CD and DIR. (example CD C:/ , CD C:/Users , etc) 

I was able to copy everything from desktop to > external USB using this command :

*xcopy /e *.* E:\*

this copied all files to the USB drive. (E

if you wanna pick which files and directory to copy use this one instead :

*xcopy /p /e *.* E:\*

for others if u run into the same issue...and are black screen'd like I was..and didn't know which drive the USB is in since your black screened....press CTRL+ALT+DELETE so u get to task manager...run command CMD. and type 

*wmic logicaldisk get name* (displays all current drives) 

hope this helps. 


EDIT : also, saved sticky note files are located at : 

*C:\Users\<YourUserName>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Sticky Notes*


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The old DOS commands still have some utility, even within an OS like Windows 7. They are a bit more cumbersome but can sometimes work when using the Windows GUI will not. Glad you got things fixed.


----------

